# can u share pics and stories of ur malts first bdays...



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i would love to get ideas for dolce's first bday ... and would love to see ur pups pics as well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yes. Here's Darla and Fallon's first birthday pictures, with big sister Crisse. 

This is going to be a fun thread!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg look a that , thats adorable , their coats are soo long !! great pics , look like they r enjoying that cake !!! love it !!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that's a party, Kerry! Love the pics!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's Aolani on his 1st bday:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Johita said:


> Here's Aolani on his 1st bday:


 too cute ,, adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Princess Crystal at 1 year old :wub:









I am trying to search for Snowy's first birthday picture. Once I find it, I will post it here.

Any plans what you wanna do for Dolce's big day? oh that is exciting


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Princess Crystal at 1 year old :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
awww she is too pretty , i love these pics...
im planning a party for dolce ! i dont know if im going to hv fluffs over or what but he will get a party


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For Tilly's 1st B-Day, I went to 3 Dog Bakery and got her a cake and also got adorable treats for all of the fluff guests from the neighborhood.

Each of her guests brought her a little something too.

We didn't have a celebration for Lacie's 1st B-Day as I was having surgery. For her 2nd B-Day we did go to 3 Dog Bakery and get cookies, toys and a new outfit. What she likes best, however, was getting whipped cream from Starbucks (next to our 3 Dog Bakery).

Of course they had special B-Day dresses each year.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

*Oh-oh, you asked for it! lol*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW kim! You really outdid yourself with Nissa's party, but I LOVE IT!!! We used the same balloons, but WOW what great treats and decorations and I love her pearls - just perfect!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Nissa Fiona said:


>


 omg too friggin cute!!!! love it !!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> For Tilly's 1st B-Day, I went to 3 Dog Bakery and got her a cake and also got adorable treats for all of the fluff guests from the neighborhood.
> 
> Each of her guests brought her a little something too.
> 
> ...


 love love it , their dresses r too cute !!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> For Tilly's 1st B-Day, I went to 3 Dog Bakery and got her a cake and also got adorable treats for all of the fluff guests from the neighborhood.
> 
> Each of her guests brought her a little something too.
> 
> ...


love love it , their dresses r too cute !!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nissa Fiona said:


>


Whoa!!!!! :blink: :aktion033:

That just looks like way too much fun!!! I think you could be a professional Maltese party planner.

I am completely impressed and in awe!!! But I wouldn't expect anything less for the reigning Princess of Quite-A-Lot!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- I remember those pics from Nissa's 1st B-Day. Gosh but it seems like only yesterday.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kim how many fluffs and humans attended the party ? that looks beautiful.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nissa Fiona said:


>


 Kim I have NEVER had a birthday party like that for myself, lol I want one just like Nissa's


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

All of the posts of the First Birthdays are amazing!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

When is Dolce's birthday? Triniti's is the 24th of this month. We will be at a show that day (Saturday) but were planning to celebrate on the Friday before. These pics give me some great ideas.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ditto, Paula...I have to admit I'm a little envious of Nissa! Oh Nissa, you lucky lucky girl! What a beautiful party...and suchhh an adorable dress!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved all the pictures!!:wub:

Kim, the girls want to know if they can come live with you. I'm a bad mommy, I've never had them a birthday party. Now I'm feeling a little guilty!! :brownbag:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce's is oct 12 .. and mine is on the 9th , we r libra babies.. i am definitely planning on celebrating his 1 bday !! maybe he wont have that many fluffs there but i will def make him one .. i got some great ideas here.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey we have the same bday! 
Anyway, here's a link to his first bday pics that I posted here. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/66235-perri-birthday-pics.html


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ashley thats cool !!! fellow libran !!! loved the pictures of perri's 1st bday !


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm working on getting Bernadette's birthday planned for next month! 

I did a thread about it a little ways down in this forum. Here are the invitations I made! I'm putting a little picture of Bernie inside each one and sending them off next week! 

I'm making a cake, pupperoni pizzas for guests with the topping in the shape of paws and little bags of treats for all the canine guests. We'll probably do it out in our yard and have dog-themed music playing like "Black Dog" from Zepplin. I'm trying to find a good recipe for doggie friendly cakes right now.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Would love to know if you find the doggie friendly cake.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my goodness, Amazing!...I love all the different party ideas and themes..You are all so creative!!! HOLY SMOKES, I'm blown away!!!!


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

My 1st post on SM..

Cloud's 1st Birthday


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

adorable!QUOTE=CLOUDsMommy;1805538]My 1st post on SM..

Cloud's 1st Birthday

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome Cloud's mommy! Love the pics - you'll fit in well here LOL!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cloud! I can see you are very loved. WELCOME to you both!:aktion033:



CLOUDsMommy said:


> My 1st post on SM..
> 
> Cloud's 1st Birthday


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG - looking at all the pictures, I love the ideas! I cannot wait until Fiona's first b-day in Feb!!!

thank you for sharing and bumping the thread!


----------

